# Bonnet Creek 2 Bd Jan 20-22 $50/night



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2015)

Oops!  forgot to cancel this reservation for the TUGGERS get-together in Orlando 

So we are offering it for $50/night
It's a 2 night reservation
Hope this will help someone out


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 9, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Oops!  forgot to cancel this reservation for the TUGGERS get-together in Orlando
> 
> So we are offering it for $50/night
> It's a 2 night reservation
> Hope this will help someone out



Great deal. Folks that don't know Wyndham need to understand that this means Ron and Joan are literally giving this away, because it costs $100 (well, $99 if you do it online) to add a guest onto a reservation at Wyndham. A very generous offer. I hope someone can take you up on it.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 9, 2015)

Ron and Joan,

Michael and I will take it.  Been wanting to check out Bonnet Creek.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 10, 2015)

Mike&Edie said:


> Ron and Joan,
> 
> Michael and I will take it.  Been wanting to check out Bonnet Creek.
> 
> ...



Fabulous!  Now we ll get to spend more time together!!!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 10, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Great deal. Folks that don't know Wyndham need to understand that this means Ron and Joan are literally giving this away, because it costs $100 (well, $99 if you do it online) to add a guest onto a reservation at Wyndham. A very generous offer. I hope someone can take you up on it.



Thanks for those kind words Rob


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Ron and Joan.  Looking forward to seeing you all and picking your brains more.  Didn't get any message from TUG (that I saw).  Anyway, thank you so much and see you soon.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------

